# Mustang/HD2+ DLP Projector for $2.25 on Ebay



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

If anyone is interested in an excellent DLP projector, I have one for sale on Ebay at the moment. After five days on the site it's only been bid up to $2.25.

Sharp XV-Z200U DLP Projector - eBay (item 300404696452 end time Mar-14-10 20:00:47 PDT)

If the link doesn't work, it's item #300404696452. It's functionally identical to the sharp dt300, and there's one of those for $1999 on Ebay right now.



















If anyone has questions about the PJ, just let me know. It works great. To be honest my living room has too many windows for a projector - those pics were shot at about 6am, and even then you can see that light is starting to creep in. (There are windows on three of four walls. Not a hospitable environment for a PJ.)


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Removed?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

metanium said:


> Removed?


The stupid ebay description says it's "mac only" and it's not. It works on PC, PS3, dvd player, blu ray player, etc...

I think I nuked the URL while trying to fix it.

Try this: Sharp XV-Z200U DLP Projector - eBay (item 300404696452 end time Mar-14-10 20:00:47 PDT)

if that doesn't work, just search for Sharp XV-Z200U


----------

